# Pics of my buns :)



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

I rescued two buns seperately last year and bonded them, Joey is coming up a year old and Saffron my doe is 6 months old.

Thought id share some pics of the terrible two! 

Joey is the black bun and Saffy is white


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

What lovely friendly looking bunnies really at home being house rabbits


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ahh so cute, nice to see them together, happy,


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

They are lovely


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou,

They have actually just this week moved outside in a big 6ft hutch with a run underneath that fits in my huge shed. They come in if the weather is bad or in the evening still for some binky fun! They are very friendly and follow me everywhere!!


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Got a charge out of your bunnies pics absolutely adorable!!


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

nice pics and what breed is saffy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless them, fab pikkies Saffron has gorgeous blue eyes*


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Great pics! Lovely grabbits!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, lovely rabbits, they look like they get on great


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh yes they adore eachother


----------



## kayla jade (Aug 26, 2008)

they are so cute.they look about the same age.
kayla
xx


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbsupmg they are sooo cute


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwwwwwww What adorable bunnies! They look so so soooooo cute! I cant wait for mine to come home! Ill def be needing loads of tips from you on helping them learn how to trust me...the eldest will be 18 months old perhaps even 19 by the time I get her and the youngest 4-5 months old!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwwww their lovely!


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

_Gorgeous bunnies! Saffron has beautiful blue eyes! She must be the 2nd bunny I have seen with blue eyes in my life! Joey looks like a cheeky chap! Gorgeous coat, they obviously are well taken care of! They look very happy! Thankyou for sharing your pictures!_


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Aww beautiful bunnys!! I love the pic of the one with the legs stretched out lol :thumbup1:


----------



## rabbits337 (Feb 28, 2009)

What breed is the black one, as mine are breeds between one of those an a lop


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

aww they are so cute!! i love bunnies my friends one is really cute hes called Mr Floppy :tongue_smilie:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys

Joey my black bun is a mixed breed, we dont really know as his mother was rescued by the rspca and he was born there. We think he's a lop cross, he does have one floppy ear when he's very relaxed and when he was a baby. Joey is 18 months old and saffy is a year now. All my buns are rescues, all from irresponsible people that thought it would be fun to breed cute bunnies and when they had too many tried to send them for meat. Saffy was going to be fed live to ferrets


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

crofty said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Joey my black bun is a mixed breed, we dont really know as his mother was rescued by the rspca and he was born there. We think he's a lop cross, he does have one floppy ear when he's very relaxed and when he was a baby. Joey is 18 months old and saffy is a year now. All my buns are rescues, all from irresponsible people that thought it would be fun to breed cute bunnies and when they had too many tried to send them for meat. Saffy was going to be fed live to ferrets


Alive?!  that's awful  well done you for saving her, and your other buns


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats awful ....I had no idea people could even think of doing that feeding the bunnies to ferrets!! Well done for rescuing them! Makes me even more happy now that Im rescuing a pair! Hopefully they should be home this coming week Im super excited about their arrival!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

its lovely to see such Happy Bunnies & they are so Beautiful too!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

they are stunning buns and fab pics!!! they look so happy you must be a great mummy


----------

